# Slovenian Beekeeping Tours and AZ Hives



## SuzanneB (Mar 10, 2015)

Slovenians are famous for their beekeeping. One out of every 250 people are beekeepers and there are 7000 members in the Slovenian Beekeepers Ass. AND the country is the size of NH!!!! Most of the beekeepers use what they call the AZ Hive which is where you work from the back of the hive, not from the top. They also keep these hives in a bee house or a bee stand. You can see many of these on my website www.slovenianbeekeeping.com 
We sell the AZ Hives and also offer Beekeeping Tours to Slovenia. I have two coming up - Fall 2015 from 27 Sept - 10 Oct and Spring 2016 from 1-14 May. Slovenia is an absolutely gorgeous country filled with friendly people, good food and wine and a beautiful scenic view around every corner. We will meet many local beekeepers and see how they manage their hives plus visit many historical sites and enjoy adventure sports like white water rafting, zip lining, paragliding and canyoning.
We are the only importers of the Slovene AZ Hive in America. Our first shipment arrived in April and was sold out before it hit the shores of Boston. The second shipment arrives the end of July/early Aug. The factory then closes for the month of Aug and then we will have a fall shipment. These first two shipments are at an introductory price. Those that bought them from our first shipment are really enjoying the ease of management and NO lifting.
We have several seminars coming up next week in NH and MA with a Slovenian professor who specializes in bees, Dr. Janko Bozic from Ljubliana University, Slovenia. Try to attend one of the seminars, he is very knowledgeable and engaging. Learn how to manage the Slovene AZ Hives. -
9 June West Barnstable Community Building, 7:30-9pm
2377 Meeting House Way (Route 149)
West Barnstable, MA
(508) 363-2906 
10 June Chatham Community Center Bldg, MA 5:30-9:30pm
702 Main Street
Chatham, MA 02633
Ph: (508) 945-5175
12 June Keene State College from 6:30-9pm
229 Main St
Science Bldg Rm 101 
Keene, NH 

13 June New Hampshire Urban Forestry Center, from 12:30-4:30
45 Elwyn Rd. 
Portsmouth, New Hampshire 03801 

For more information contact us at [email protected] or call Mark #774-722-2409 or Suzanne #603-499-3730.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mark or Suzanne!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You’ll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting all the time!


----------



## SuzanneB (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you, I am looking forward to hearing from other beekeepers and yes, beekeeping is very addictive


----------

